# WF oder DT ?!



## Toni1993 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
Wenn ich mit einer Rute der Klasse 4/5 auf Forellen fische, und auch manchmal mit der Trockenfliege, sollte ich welche Schnur verwenden? ... Ich fische aber meist in Seen und selten in Flüssen. ich habe bis jetzt nur mit Keulenschnüren geworfen aber ich habe gehört wenn man etwas leichter als die klasse 6 fischt sollte man eine DT Schnur verwenden...stimmt das ??? 
Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Thomas E. (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Keinesfalls ! 
Ich fische in Kl.4 auch eine WF. 
Es gibt heute WF- Leinen mit so fein auslaufender Spitze (z.B. die Triangel Taper), die dadurch im Ablegen noch sanfter ist wie eine normale DT. Weite Würfe gelingen auch leichter mit der WF und für den Switchcast (Unterhandwurf) ist sie geradezu ideal.
Die DT wird mit zunehmender Leinenlänge recht schwer und träge,
weite Würfe erfordern gute Wurftechnik.

Das doppeltverjüngte Profil stammt noch aus der Zeit der Seidenschnüre, die man trocknen und fetten mußte.
C. Ritz gab schon in den 50er Jahren der WF den Vorzug.

Trotzdem gibt es noch Anhänger der DT, warum auch immer.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Rolf Renell (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Hallo Toni ,
wenn du dies so gelesen oder gehört hast ist es Unfug, denn es fehlt die Relation dazu.
In deinem geschilderten Fall für deine Fischerei ist sicherlich eine WF Schnur ob als Longbelly oder Kurzkeule die bessere Wahl.Bei einer Bachfischerei kann die Sache anders gehandelt werden und dort ist sicherlich eine DT Schnur in einigen Positionen im Vorzug , insbesondere wenn die Erfahrungen im Bereich Wasserkontaktwürfe noch nicht so gross sind.
Vielen sind diese Vorteile verschlossen geblieben durch ungenügendes Training und Marketing der Neuzeit,nicht ohne Grund hat es in Vorzeiten DT - als auch WF Schnüre gegeben und das zeitgleich.Hier mag man sich an anderer Stelle drüber streiten.Wenn deine Wurferfahrungen noch nicht so gefestigt sind würde ich eine Kurzkeule zwischen 7 - 10 m vorschlagen,
beste Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Servus. Jede Schnur hat ihre Vorzüge ob WF oder DT. Wenn ich an einem kleinen Bach fische wo ich meißtens nicht mal 10 meter werfen muß oder kann ist ne DT sicher besser als ne Keule. Außerdem kann ich die DT umdrehen und dopplet solange mit ihr Fischen. Ich finde auf Distanzen unter 10 meter hat ne DT die Nase vorne.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich die DT umdrehen und dopplet solange mit ihr Fischen.


 
Hoffnung ist was schönes :q

Ich habe es mal versucht und habe die andere Seite nicht gestreckt bekommen, aber vielleicht lag es ja auch an der Schnur.

Vielleicht wenn man sie regelmässig so alle halbe Jahre umspult, aber wer macht sich schon die Mühe.


PS: Du kannst aber auch eine WF umdrehen, dann hast du eine Level Line.
Sorry, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Servus. Mann sollte halt die Schnur übern Winter nicht auf der Rolle lassen. Ich hab ne Alte Felge von einem Kinderfahrrad so um die 40cm durchmesser da wickel ich die Schnur mitsammt Backing übern Winter drauf dann klappts auch mit dem umdrehen der Schnur.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Das ist eine Alternative #h


----------



## Flyfisher1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Hallo, Vor - und Nach - teile wurden ja schon genannt. Eine Anmerkung vieleicht noch. Im Nahbereich passt das Wurfgewicht der Leine meist immer zur Rute, wenn beide entsprechend abgestimmt wurden. Nur je weiter ich eine DT in der Luft halte, und das muss ich bei weiten Würfen, desto mehr erhöht sich das " Wurfgewicht " vor dem Spitzenring. Bei WF - Schnüren kommt es auf den Belly an, wie lang und schwer er ist. In beiden Fällen scheint es sinnvoll, die ersten 15 Meter der Schnur zu wiegen und das Gewicht mitder AFTMA- Klasse der Rute zu vergleichen, ob das in etwa hin kommt. 
 Die AFTMA Tabelle gibt das Gewicht der ersten 9,14 Meter der Leine an. Um die passende 15 Meter gewichtung heraus zu finden, muss diese Tabelle also *mit einer 
" Vergleichstabelle "  **abgestimmt werden.
*


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Sorry, aber wozu soll diese Gewichtsermittllung für 15 Meter brauchbar sein?

Nehmen wir mal eine 5`er Schnur, die im Mittel 9,1 gr. auf den ersten 9,14 Metern wiegt.
Jetzt rechne ich mal (phi mal Daumen) die 1,14 Meter Frontverjüngung mit 0 Gramm, dann wiegen die restlichen 8 Meter (bis zur AFTMA-Marke von 9,14 m) je 1,1375 gramm/meter.
Was bei den von Dir vorgeschlagenen 15 Metern dann 17 gramm wären (und damit fast schon eine 10`er Schnur, bzw. ein guter Schußkopf für eine 7`er Rute).

Soll ich dann eine 5`er Schnur (WF oder DT wären hier, bei ähnlicher Frontverjüngung, gleich) mit einer 10`er Rute werfen?



Oder meinst Du ich sollte mir eine Schnur kaufen die auf den ersten 15 Metern etwa meinem gewünschten AFTMA-Gewicht (bei einer 5`er Rute als 9,1 gramm) entspricht?
Dann wäre das wohl eine 2`er Schnur.
Berechnung:
9,1 gramm / 15 Meter =  0,6066 gramm pro Meter. 
Wenn ich jetzt 0,6066 gramm mit 8 Meter (ich lasse ja wieder die Frontverjüngung mit "phi mal Daumen" 1,14 Metern gewichtslos) multipliziere ergibt sich dann ein Gewicht von 4,85 Gramm für die ersten 8 Meter. 
Ein solche Schnur wäre dann eine leichte 2`er Schnur.

Dies würde unweigerlich dazu führen, dass ich im Nahbereich (bis ca. 10 Meter) meine Rute nicht geladen bekomme.



Also bitte erkläre mir mal was Du mit dem Gewicht von 15 Metern Fliegenschnur anfangen willst.


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Dt hat denn Vorteil das Rollenwurf Switchcast leichter gelingen auch andere Trickwürfe sind leichter damit zu bewerkstelligen als mit einer Wf, auch lässt sich damit die Fliege etwas sanfter presentieren als mit der Keule einr Wf.

Da du aber nur im See fischen willst mal meine gegenfrage Zielfisch und Köderwahl mehr Streamer, Nassfliege und Nympfe oder doch auch Trockenfliegen ?

Aber dann frag ich mich gerade warum eine Rute der Klasse 4 - 5 # ?


----------



## Thomas E. (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Hallo Jirgel,

oh weia, wenn das ein Anfänger liest und es womöglich glaubt ? #d
Ich habe doch bereits einige Eigenheiten dieser beiden Schnurtypen beschrieben.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



> Rollenwurf Switchcast leichter gelingen auch andere Trickwürfe sind leichter damit zu bewerkstelligen als mit einer Wf


 
Sorry, aber die sind mit einer WF (sofern man noch die Keule bewegt und nicht schon in der Runningline ist) genaus so gut zu bewerkstelligen, denn einen WF ist doch nichts anders als eine verkürzte DT mit angesetzter Runningline.


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Ja dann liegen woll alle Falsch von Lee Wolf bis zu Roman Moser, W.Reisinger  und nicht zu vergessen der Negerhans auch das tut mir aber leid ^^


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Hallo Jirgel,

erkläre mir doch bitte ein mal den Unterschied zwischen einer DT und einer WF (bezogen auf die Keule einer WF-Schnur) ?!?!?!?

Warum sollte diese, die sich ja von einer DT bis zur Verjüngung in die Runningline nicht unterscheidet, nicht für Rollwürfe und andere geeignet sein???







Wie geht es an dieser Schnur wohl weiter??? 
Bleibt sie bis zum anderen Ende gleich dick - dann ist es eine DT.
Kommt hier jetzt die Rückverjüngung ist es eine WF. 

Unabhängig davon, die (Wurf-) Eigenschaften dieses Schnurteils ändern sich NICHT durch das was dahinter kommt !!!!!



Mach doch mal selbst den Versuch.
Nimm eine alte DT, schneide 12 oder 15 Meter ab und wirf damit - Du wirst keinen Unterschied zu einer 30 Meter DT feststellen. Denn die Schnur die noch auf der Rolle ist hat ja logischerweise keinerlei Einfluss auf den Wurf - weshalb es auch völlig gleichgültig ist es es sich dabei um eine Runningline, ein Stück Monofil oder die zweite Hälfte einer DT handelt.
(Und wenn Du jetzt an Deine gekürzte DT eine Runnigline anspleißt wird daraus eine WF).

Logischerweise bezieht sich das gesagte natürlich nur auf die Keulenlänge einer WF (die sich ja unterscheiden). Ab der Rückverjüngung in die Runningline sieht es selbstverständlich anders aus.


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Fakt ist aber meine lieben das sich eine DT sanfter und leichter Bewegen und die Presentation fällt auch dementsprechen weicher aus. Aber wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt Lest mal wieder ein Fliefibüchlein oder googelt. 


Und beim Rollwurf ist die Dt nun mal das beste mittel zum Zweck. 

Aber bitte wer mir nicht glauben will soll´s sich kundig machen dann reden wir gemütlich weiter.


Anbei bekommst ein paar Grafiken das du auch was lernst.


----------



## tommig (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Ich fische beide Schnurtypen. Ist für mich immer gewässerabhängig und für viele andere sicher reine Geschmackssache
In einem speziellen Fall befische ich regelmäßig den Abschnitt eines Flüßchens, welches stark zugewachsen und auf der gesammten Länge max. 6-8 m breit ist.Hier macht ( für meinen Geschmack ) eine WF keinen Sinn. Ich fische dort meist klassisch quer Strom ab mit der Nassen und/oder Upstream mit der Trockenen oder der Nymphe.Die Schnurlängen sind dabei mehr oder weniger konstant.
An meinem 2."Hausgewässer" wechseln die Bedingungen alle paar Meter. Unter einem großen Wehr fische ich mit kurzer Leine im schnellen Wasser und die nächsten Spots sind tiefe ruhige Züge, die man nur mit weiteren Würfen erreicht.Hier bevorzuge ich dann eine WF-Schnur.
Müsste ich mich jetzt und sofort für eine der Beiden entscheiden, wäre das die WF 
Greetz und Tl aus Kassel.


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Oh Jirgel,

ist ja süß von Dir. Aber glaube mir, Du kannst mir über Fliegenschnüre (habe wohl mehr in Hände gehabt als Du) nichts erzählen.

Interessant sind Deine Bildchen allemal.
Wenn ich mir die DT ansehe, und dann die WF - wo ist bis zur Rückverjüngung der Unterschied?

Die abgebildete TriangelTaper lässt sich zudem weicher präsentieren als eine Standard-DT.


Usw. aber das erspare ich mir.
Nicht ersparen will ich mir den Hinweis (Du selbst beziehst dich ja u.a. ihn), dass Roman Moser NUR WF-Schnüre anbietet.


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Kindergartennivau ?

Berätst du eigendlich alle absichtlich falsch oder ist es nur wegen dem Geld so ? 

Und hier gings um die Unterschiede zwischen Dt und Wf denn großkotzigen Händler kannst du dir sparen. Dafür sind wir beide zu alt oder fehlt dir das so sehr sich wie ein 12 jähriger aufzuführen ?

Wenn das so ist bitte mach alleine weiter das Nivau ist mir zu tief sorry


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



> Anbei bekommst ein paar Grafiken das du auch was lernst.





> Berätst du eigendlich alle absichtlich falsch oder ist es nur wegen dem Geld so ?


 
*Und Du sprichst von "Kindergartenniveau"????*


*Sachliche Argumente für Deine Behauptung??? = Fehlanzeige !!!!*




> Und hier gings um die Unterschiede zwischen Dt und Wf


Eben, und den gibt es eben erst ab der Rückverjüngung der WF-Schnur in die Runningline. Bis dahin ist diese ebenso geeignet für Rollwürfe und andere wie eine DT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> denn großkotzigen Händler kannst du dir sparen. Dafür sind wir beide zu alt oder fehlt dir das so sehr sich wie ein 12 jähriger aufzuführen ?


Das muss ich gar nicht, es genügt das Du dich so aufführst.




> Wenn das so ist bitte mach alleine weiter das Nivau ist mir zu tief sorry


Nivau ??? - Meinst du Niveau????


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Erstens Wf-schnüre haben ein dünneres Level bzw Runningline damit sie besser schießen. Auch ist die Gewichtverteilung dadurch anders  sie sind Kopflastiger als eine durchgehende Dt ,Wf  heißt nicht umsonst auf deutsch Keulenschnur aber durch die Keule tut man sich gerade beim Rollenwürf schwere als mit einen Dt da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab durch das gleichbleibende Belly einer Dt  und somit auch der Gewichtsverlauf der Dt harmonischer als ganzes beim Werfen. 

Nachteil am See kommt es auf jeden Meter oft an da ist die Wf einfach im Vorteil. 

Da kannst du noch so rummotzen und stänkern, das ändert noch immer nicht das Wurfverhalten einer Wf klar kann man es mit der richtigen Technik trozdem aber es geht um einiges schwerer als mit der Dt und grade am Bach brauch ich keine schwere Keule die beim Auflegen schon alle Fische verscheucht. 

Aber hey what´s the Matter, mein Probelm ist es nicht ich weiß das ich nicht lügen muss um jemanden zu überzeugen und ich weiß das ich recht habe.

Also by the way viel spass noch


----------



## tommig (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Auch hier wäre mal wieder ein Moderator gefragt, der alle Off Topic Posts entfernt |uhoh:
Aber die Herren haben ja meist wichtigeres zu tun :q
PS : Vielleicht solltet Ihr die privaten Streitigkeiten per PM austragen, denn für den Trööt-Ersteller sind sie nicht relevant


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



> Erstens Wf-schnüre haben ein dünneres Level bzw Runningline damit sie besser schießen.


Das hat niemand bestritten (und es hat mit den Wurf- Rolleigenschaften des vorderen Teils auch nichts zu tun.




> Auch ist die Gewichtverteilung dadurch anders sie sind Kopflastiger als eine durchgehende Dt


Auch das stimmt so nicht. 
AFTMA = Gewicht der Schnur auf der ersten 9,14 Metern. Hier gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen WF und DT.



> Wf heißt nicht umsonst auf deutsch Keulenschnur


Hat auch niemand behauptet. Keulenschnur deshalb weil sie eben nicht bis zum Ende den selben Durchmesser hat (auch das stand nie zur Diskussion).



> aber durch die Keule tut man sich gerade beim Rollenwürf schwere als mit einen Dt da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab durch das Belly was gleich bleibend ist


Und genau das stimmt nicht (immer wieder bezogen auf die Belly-Länge der WF - denn da unterscheidet sich sich nicht von einer DT !!!).





> mein Probelm ist es nicht ich weiß das ich nicht lügen muss um jemanden zu überzeugen und ich weiß das ich recht habe.


Hey Jirgel, wir können unterschiedlicher Ansicht sein und diese Ansichten auch vertreten.
Mich jedoch als LÜGNER darzustellen ist nicht nur blödsinnig, da ich dafür keinen Grund hätte, sondern (wieder ein mal) eine ziemliche Frechheit/Unverschämtheit von Dir.
Aber ich sehe es eher als Zeichen Deiner Hilflosigkeit, Fehlen von Argumente für Deine Behauptung !!!!!
Aber dann solltest Du lieber die Finger von den Tasten lassen als dich so zu benehmen.

Wie war das mit dem von Dir eingeklagten NIV*E*AU??




Ach ja, der Link von Bungo ist wirklich gut. Den solltest Du dir ruhig ein mal durchlesen.


> What many people don't consider is that WF lines control and roll cast as well as DT lines at the distances most people fish.


Aber wahrscheinlich haben die ja auch keine Ahnung oder lügen !!!!


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Ohhhhh, Jungs.

Macht bitte weiter, ich amüsiere mich königlich und haue mir vor Lachen gepflegt auf die Schenkel.

Ihr seit schnuffig, dass ist seit langem der schönste Thread gegen schlechte Laune 



PS: Mein Tipp bleibt beim Thema, auch wenn es nicht so spassig ist


----------



## tommig (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Ohhhhh, Jungs.
> 
> Macht bitte weiter, ich amüsiere mich königlich und haue mir vor Lachen gepflegt auf die Schenkel.
> 
> Ihr seit schnuffig, dass ist seit langem der schönste Thread gegen schlechte Laune



Marian, ich mache noch ne Flasche Roten auf


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Hab ich Lügner zu dir gesagt nicht das ich wüsste nur um das Klar zustellen?  Ich hab gesagt ich habe es nicht not etwas zu erfinden bzw zu lügen.

Und wenn Dt und Wf schnüre gleich sind für was werden dann noch 2 Typen hergestellt und verkauft ? |rolleyes 

Das Belly kann nicht gleich sein weil es sonst keine Wf wäre sondern eine Longbelly. Und da ist schon wieder ein unterschied im Wurfverhalten und Schnurverhalten 
Und für die Aftma klassen wird  [FONT=&quot]das Schnurgewicht die ersten 30 ft (9,14 m) der Fliegenschnur (ohne die sich verjüngende Spitze der Tip) gewogen.[/FONT] also kommt man da auch schon wieder auf ein anderes Gewicht denn der Tip ist nicht bei jeder Schnur gleich lang da ist erste Unterschied zwischen Dt und Wf wobei da die form sich auch von Hersteller und Schnur unterscheidet was beim einen Hersteller noch Wf ist ist beim anderen schon Lb


Und gehen dir schon die Sachlichenargumente aus weil du auf meinen Rechtschreibfehler herum trampelst, dann sei es dir genehm und reit noch ein bisschen darauf herum.

Und ich hab schon gesagt das eine Wf genau so denn Rollenwurf machen kann wenn der Werfer geübt ist aber sanfter und leichter geht es mit einen Dt. 

Wobei die umgedrehte Keulenform einr Tt sich wie ein konischne Vorfach verhält und sich noch schöner Abrollen lässt. 

Aber grade der Anfänger wird sich mit einen Dt am Fluss leichter tun als mit einer Keule.

Aber da der Ersteller des Themas im See fischen will sind wir wirklich gar viel in die off Topic. 

Aber ich finde es grade sehr anregend darum wie wäre es via pm oder pn ?


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



jirgel schrieb:


> wie wäre es via pm oder pn ?


 
Bitte, dem Essen nicht die Würze nehmen.



@ Tommig.

Und ich spendiere Brot und Käse :m


----------



## tommig (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Marian, beim nächsten Stammtisch in Gö können wir gerne Brot, Käse, Wein....oder doch besser ein Schnitzel


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Trolle man muss sie einfach lieben ^^


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Also Jirgel,

so langsam habe ich wirklich genug von Deinem Blödsinn und deinen Unwahrheiten.
Deshalb werde ich ein letztes Mal auf den von dir hier verzapften Schachsinn eingehen.

Du fragst:


> Hab ich Lügner zu dir gesagt nicht das ich wüsste nur um das Klar zustellen?


Anscheinend weißt Du selbst nicht was Du schreibst. Oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


> mein Probelm ist es nicht ich weiß das ich nicht lügen muss um jemanden zu überzeugen


 



> Und wenn Dt und Wf schnüre gleich sind für was werden dann noch 2 Typen hergestellt und verkauft ?


Weil sie eben ab einer bestimmten Länge, wenn die Keule der WF in die Runningline übergeht, doch unterschiedlich sind (was auch niemand jemals bestritten hat - aber sie unterscheiden sich eben erst ab diesem Punkt wesentlich voneinander).
Zudem gibt es eben auch Liebhaber der einen wie der anderen Schnurform (allerdings wird das Angebot an DT-Schnüren immer kleiner).





> Das Belly kann nicht gleich sein weil es sonst keine Wf wäre sondern eine Longbelly.


Und wieder liegst Du falsch.
Es gibt (grob gesagt) Short- Standard- und Long-Belly Versionen von WF-Schnüren. Diese unterscheiden sich dadurch wie lange der Wurfaktive, gewichtige Teil der Schnur ist.
Oder anders gesagt (damit vielleicht auch Du es verstehst), der Unterschied zwischen diesen WF-Schnüren ist nach wievielen Metern die Keule in die Runningline übergeht. Dennoch sind es allesamt WF-Schnüre (nur mit unterschiedlicher Keulenlänge). 





> Und für die Aftma klassen wird [FONT=&quot]das Schnurgewicht die ersten 30 ft (9,14 m) der Fliegenschnur (ohne die sich verjüngende Spitze der Tip) gewogen.[/FONT]


Oh, dann macht das die ganze Welt falsch. Denn ALLE Fliegenfischer und Hersteller von Fliegenschnüren richten sich nach den ersten 9,14 Metern. Nachzulesen u.a. hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fly_fishing_tackle




> also kommt man da auch schon wieder auf ein anderes Gewicht denn der Tip ist nicht bei jeder Schnur gleich lang da ist erste Unterschied zwischen Dt und Wf


Wieder ein, sorry wenn ich das so deutlich sage, Unsinn deinerseits.
Abgesehen davon das die ersten 9,14 Meter gewogen werden (inkl. Tip), hat die Läge des Tip nichts, aber auch wirklich überhaupt nichts mit dem Unterschied zwischen einen WF und einer DT zu tun, sondern ist grundsätzlich von Hersteller zu Hersteller, und Schnurtyp zu Schnurtyp unterschiedlich.
Die Tip-Länge sagt überhaupt nichts darüber aus ob es eine WF oder DT Schnur ist.


Da ich aber inzwischen zu der Einsicht gekommen bin das Du alles besser weißt als der Rest der Fischerwelt erspare ich mir weiterhin deine Unwahrheiten und Falschinformationen zu widerlegen. 
(Einstein hatte mit seinem berühmten Satz über die Unendlichkeit des Universums und der menschlichen Dummheit eben doch Recht.)




*Und noch etwas zur ursprünglichen Frage*


> gehört wenn man etwas leichter als die klasse 6 fischt sollte man eine DT Schnur verwenden


Kann man natürlich, muss man aber nicht. Es gibt keine Regel für die Benutzung/Auswahl einer DT bzw. WF-Schnur im Verhältnis zur Schnurklasse. 
Diese Wahl ist eine reine Glaubens- bzw. Geschmackssache.


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Tickst jetzt aus ? 

Ersten der tip wird nicht mit gewogen. Gewogen wird vom Frontaper zum Reartaper. 

Zweiten was glaubst du wer du bist ? dein Ton ist nicht mal annähernd an denn der Forumsnettikete wie er sollte. 

Wie gesagt ich hab dir nicht untersellt zu lügen ich hab nur das geschrieben 





> Aber hey what´s the Matter, mein Probelm ist es nicht ich weiß das ich nicht lügen muss um jemanden zu überzeugen und ich weiß das ich recht habe.



Du kannst mich gerne einen Lügner nennen nur braucht man nur ein Buch auf zu schlagen oder die Errechnung Tabelle der Fliegenschnüre ansehen und alle wissen das ich recht habe. 

Eine von vielen Quellen http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/AFFTA.html



> Die Gewichte der Schnur werden für die ersten 9,15m minus der Parallel-Spitze (Level Tip) bestimmt.



Auch mit deinen ganzen beleidgungen hast du noch immer nicht recht traurig aber bist du eigendlich zu allen Kunden so oder nur zu dennen die nicht auf dich reinfallen und dir aus der Handfressen ?


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



> Gewogen wird vom Frontaper zum Reartaper



Aha. Bei einer WF mit einer Keulenlänge von z.B. 12 Metern werden also diese 12 Meter gewogen, und nicht die 9,14 wie sonst üblich?????


----------



## FatShark (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Hallo,

Also ich schneide meine DT immer in der Mitte durch, kürze die nach Gegebenheit ein und schweiße eine Runningline dran, dadurch erhalte ich 2 WF-Schnüre.
Nun jetzt habe ich zb. eine DT in 8, ich benötige genau die ersten 9,14 Meter. Schnipp Schnapp und ab, jetzt mache ich das gleiche mit einer 6er vorne und hinten. Jetzt da ich keine Runningline mehr habe, schweiße ich das Mittelstück der 6er DT an das abgeschnittene Stück der 8er, und was habe ich jetzt lieber Jirgel ? 
Ich frage mich gerade was ihr euch über den Aufbau von WF-Schnüren solch ein Kopf macht ? WF und das sollte euch beiden klar sein heißt nichts anderes als Weight Forward also das Gewicht nach vorne verlagert.
Jede WF kann man solange die Runningline nicht mit einbezogen wird, genau so Fischen wie eine DT, weil wie dir Volker schon sehr geduldig versucht zu erklären es sich wie eine DT verhält.

Nun Jirgel ich habe so einigen Schwac*** von dir gelesen, und da sind so viele 0815 fehler und Empfehlungen drin, das ich wirklich manchmal meine ob du überhaupt daran glaubst was du so schreibst ??
Ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Schade schade das eine Gesperrte Person hier nicht mehr mitschreiben kann, spätestens nach diesem Thread   hätte er die Sperre auf Lebenszeit bekommen  da er mit Sicherheit viele viele böse Worte verwendet hätte ...



Gruß an alle Mitleser
Mario


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Ich kenne niemand, der so geduldig und kompetent wie Volker auch zum hundertsten Mal die selben Fragen beantwortet, kompetent und auf den Punkt. Jirgel, dass Du ihn so nah an den Rand des Platzens bekommen hast, ist eine echte Leistung - aber war's das wert? 

Zur Sache: Es gibt inzwischen so viele Typen von Weight-Forward-Schnüren mit den unterschiedlichsten Keulenlängen und -profilen, das Pauschalaussagen uns nicht weiter bringen. Tatsache ist auch, das eine WF auf den ersten 10 Metern, um die es hier geht, genauso aussehen kann wie eine DT, und dann wird sie sich auch genauso rollen, switchen und was weiss ich noch lassen.


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Ja ne Volker deswegen ist meine Snowbee Xs -Tc Twin genau beim anfang vom Reartaper 9,14 lang. ohne Tip gemessen wohlgemerkt. 

Oder die Rio Mainstream *kopftisch* 

*grade nachgemenssen* Wobei die Sage hört mit im Belly auf kommt wohl auch ein bisschen auf denn Hersteller drauf an. 


ich gebs auf wenn ihr in die schnür so vergleichen wollt macht doch aber richtig ist das so nicht alleine die schweinerei das Longbelly und Shorttaper zu denn Wf gezählt wird gehört geändert das sind in meinen Augen keine Wf mehr das sind schon eigene Kopfformen aber da sind wohl die Hersteller schuld.  

Eine Short hat schon viel mehr von einen St als von einer Wf aber es soll ja menschen geben die Schussköpfe für gespliesste empfehlen. 

So weit gute nacht.


----------



## AGV Furrer (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht mehr zu dem Thema äußern, aber irgendwie #q#q.......... . 
Ich kann nicht anders .



> alleine die schweinerei das Longbelly und Shorttaper zu denn Wf gezählt wird gehört geändert das sind in meinen Augen keine Wf mehr


Aber nur in Deinen Augen .


Und als wirklich letzter Beitrag von mir zu diesem Thema (vielleicht hilft es ja dem Ersteller des Threads) ein paar Schnur-Tests aus dem Nachbarforum (natürlich nur eine kleine, zufällige, Auswahl) von WF-Schnüren mit Wurfeigenschaften, also auch geeignet für Trickwürfe, die diese nach JIRGEL, weil es ja WF-Schnüre sind, überhaupt nicht haben dürften.

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/marksman.html

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/varivas1.html

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/target.html

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/guidepre.html

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/riogold.html


----------



## jirgel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Das hab ich nicht gesagt ^^ ich hab geschrieben : 





> Dt hat denn Vorteil das Rollenwurf Switchcast leichter gelingen auch andere Trickwürfe sind leichter damit zu bewerkstelligen als mit einer Wf, auch lässt sich damit die Fliege etwas sanfter presentieren als mit der Keule einr Wf.


 Im übrigen war ich schnell fleissig und hab gemessen im Schnitt ist bei meinen Wf sind ja nur in paar, das Belly 7 bis 8 Meterlang das kürzeste war 5m  das Frontaper der Wf ist 2 bis 2,8. Bei meinen Dt sind aber die Frontaper im Schnitt 2,8 bis 4 Meter das erklärrt auch die möglichkeit rollfreudigen Verhaltens. 

Was nu ? 

Aber Mittlerweile versteh ich auch deine Ansicht aber laut der Schieblehre jop sowas hab ich nehmen fast alle Wf schon ab der hälfte des Belly noch vor denn Reartaper an der Dimension ab. 

Und ich glaube oder bin in dem Glauben das sich eben das negativ auf das Rollverhalten und der Presentation bei bestimmten Würfen negativ auffällt bzw verhält. Und nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin habe ich noch lange nicht Unrecht 



> aber war's das wert?


Sskm (sskm= selbst schuld kein Mitleid) Ich hab ihn nicht gezwungen sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Servus. Mann o Mann muß aus jeder eigentlich ganz einfachen Frage ein Technischer Streit vom Zaun gebrochen werden. Fakt ist und das kann keiner bestreiten, wenn ich an einem kleinen Bach eigentlich nie mehr als vieleicht 10 oder 12 meter werfen muß oder wegen Platzmangel nicht kann auch das gibts, brauch ich keine Keule sondern kann wie ich es mache Sparen wenn ich die DT nach einer gewissen zeit/abnützung umdrehen. Das ist der größte Vorteil den ich bei ner DT Schnur sehe. Vom Gefühl her ich betone vom Gefühl her kommt mir auch vor das sich die DT weicher ablegen läßt als ne Keule auf kurze Distanz. Ich finde jede Schnur hat vor und Nachteile. Darum sag ich auch immer fürn Anfang etwas einfacheres Gerät kaufen und wenn man merkt das manns einigermßen kann erst dann kann man entscheiden welche Schnurklasse und welche Rute einem wirklich liegt, natürlich daran gemessen wo mann Fischt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## dat_geit (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

und eben genau aus diesem Grunde poste ich hier kaum noch.

......kann mir aber nicht verkneifen zu erwähnen, dass ihr gerade ne tolle Werbung für DT Schnüre gemacht habt. 

denn kann ich eine DT werfen kann ich Alle werfen auch die 1000 modifizierten WF´s 

Ich besitze gerade für die Bachruten nur DT Schnüre und auch bis zu meinen 8er Ruten sind immer DT´s dabei.
Sicherlich schön für die Verkäufer und Fachspezis, dass es mittlerweile so grausam viele Schnüre gibt, dass man sich kaum noch damit auseinander setzen kann.

Daher DT und du weißt was du hast.

Ich erinnere mich an ein altes Video aus den USA, in dem die Vorzüge der kürzlich auf dem Markt befindlichen WF Schnüre angepriesen wurden. Bereits dort verwies man auf die Möglichkeit mit ner Klasse höher (Schnur) die Rute bereits früher zum Laden bekommt.......
das war anno dazumal...................

Kauft so lange es noch die schönen DT´s gibt:m


andy


----------



## jirgel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Eine kleine Rechnung noch Angler steht im mittleren Fluss knie Hoch mit einer Sage Flight 590-4  275cm als Schnur hat er eine Snowbee Wf Standart Fronttaper ist 2,3m Belley ist 7m Reataper 3,3m Level 14,5m

Angler steht 40 cm im Uferbreich im wasser ist 1,84cm groß.

Forelle Steig in 7 Meter Entfernung hinter einen Stein reinwate nicht möglich zu Tief Büsche hinten klassische Rollenwurfsituation 

Also rechnen wir mal kurz die Schnurmenge aus die vor dem Wurf schon herausen ist da die Schnur dabei nie das Wasserverlässt.

Also 5m liegen im Wasser plus 1,4 die bis zur Schulter des Anglers sind + 60 Armlänge die ja auch hochgehoben werden + 2,75 der Rutenlänge sind 

Sind da schon 9,75m als ist man noch vor dem eigendlich wurf schon hinter dem Belly der normalen Wf man befindet sich auf denn Reartaper 

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr. Nicht umsonst ist beim Dt das Belly so lang. 

Aber eines gleich vorweg fischt man eine Lb sieht da anders aus und drauf willst du ja hinaus Herr Furrer richtig ? ^^


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

*Jungs, Ihr seit göttlich.*

Wenn der Thread über Sylvester läuft lasse ich die Sektkorken knallen #h


----------



## AGV Furrer (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Schöne Rechnung (bezogen auf diese Schnur mit relativ kurzem Belly). 

Sollen wir jetzt tausend mögliche Situationen durchrechnen, mit verschieden großen Anglern, unterschiedlich hohen Watstiefeln, div. Rutenlängen, Fischdistanzen und Schnüren:
z.B. Cortland 333+ - Fronttaper 2,4 m / Body 7,6 m / dazu noch ein Vorfach und schon ...... . 
Oder Hardy Mach Trout (Belly/Taper + Tip) rund 13,25 m.
U.s.w. ????
Ich frage mich wirklich was Du uns beweisen willst?


Das bei einer WF-Schnur das Belly (der Body) kürzer ist als bei einer DT??
Sorry, aber das ist nichts neues - und unbestritten.

Und das deiner Ansicht nach eine WF-Schnur ungeeignet, bzw. nur in gaaaaaaaaaanz wenigen Situationen zum Fischen geeignet ist - das hat die Welt (die heute überwiegend mit WF-Schnüren fischt und Fische fängt) längst begriffen.


----------



## Suniflex (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Hallo Freunde!!!
also ich Fische noch nicht so lange mit der Fliegenrute aber ,wenn ich es Richtig verstanden habe ,will der AGV Furrer nur sagen das DT Schnüre und WF Schnüre auf die ersten Meter wohl gleich sind vom Aufbau her ,bitte korregieren wenn ich falsch liege und das es darum keinen Unterschied macht ob ich eine DT oder eine WF Schnur auf kurze Distanz benutze ?
Ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt richtig Interpretiert.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
                     LG Steffen


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wozu soll diese Gewichtsermittllung für 15 Meter brauchbar sein?
> 
> Nehmen wir mal eine 5`er Schnur, die im Mittel 9,1 gr. auf den ersten 9,14 Metern wiegt.
> Jetzt rechne ich mal (phi mal Daumen) die 1,14 Meter Frontverjüngung mit 0 Gramm, dann wiegen die restlichen 8 Meter (bis zur AFTMA-Marke von 9,14 m) je 1,1375 gramm/meter.
> ...



Hallo, so darf man das nicht rechnen, denn bei unterschiedlichen Tapern ergeben sich auch völlig unterschiedliche Gewichte ( Gramm ) pro Meter.
Um diese Unterschiede zu erfassen b.z.w. auf die Rute an zu gleichen, dient ja die Messung von 15 Meter Leine, da dies die durchschittliche " Gebrauchswurfweite " ist.  Es müssen also die 15 Meter an einem Stück gemessen werden und nicht pro Meter hoch gerechnet werden, dies ergibt ohne hin falsche Gewichte, da die Taperung und damit das Gewicht unterschiedlich ist.
Eine 5er DT wiegt bei 15 Länge 15 Gramm. Die zulässige  Toleranz ist 14,4 bis 15,7. Wenn ich also eine Leine, egal wechen Formates, habe die bei 15 Meter Länge in diesem Gewichtsbereich liegt, dann passt sie auf meine 5er Rute, vorausgesetzt es ist auch eine 5er Rute.
Ich habe versucht die entsprechende Tabelle hier ein zu fügen, leider  läuft die Kopie aus der Formmatierung und ich habe keine Lust sie nochmal ein zu tippen. Du findest sie in meinem Blog unter der Rubrik AFTMA- Klassen.


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Süsser die Korken nie klingen, Männers ich bin stolz auf Euch :k



Oha, ein neuer Mitspieler betritt das Feld, nun ja  wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt  #r


----------



## AGV Furrer (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Äähhmmmm,

sorry, aber wie ist das zu verstehen |uhoh:#q|uhoh:#q:


> Eine 5er DT wiegt bei 15 Länge 15 Gramm. Die zulässige Toleranz ist 14,4 bis 15,7.


 
Laut allen mir vorliegenden AFTMA/AFFTA-Tabellen sollte das Schnurgewicht (bezogen auf diese ersten 9,14 m) bei einer 5`er Schnur zwischen 8,7 und 9,5 gramm liegen.



PS: Ich hatte in meinem Beispiel nicht wirklich gerechnet, sondern eben nur "Phi mal Daumen" gerechnet/geschätzt (und lag mit meinen 17 gr. doch nur unwesentlich über deinen Werten).


----------



## jirgel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

Furrer zeig mir wo ich das geschrieben habe was du da behauptest 



> Und das deiner Ansicht nach eine WF-Schnur ungeeignet, bzw. nur in gaaaaaaaaaanz wenigen Situationen zum Fischen geeignet ist - das hat die Welt (die heute überwiegend mit WF-Schnüren fischt und Fische fängt)
> 
> längst begriffen.


Wenn du sowas aufstellst sollte es dir möglich sein oder probierst du mir da nur deinen Wunschgedanken in denn Mund zu legen ?

So weit ich weiß habe nur gesagt das sich eine Dt besser für Rollwürfe und Switchcast eignet weil sie Rollfreudiger ist als eine Wf. Aber das es mit einer Wf nicht geht habe ich nie gesagt mit der richtigen Technik und mehr Kraft aufwand geht es auch mit einer Wf. 

Das schreibe ich eigendlich schon auf der 1 Seite. 

Es gibt für jedes Gewässer und Zielfisch eine geeignete Schnur und Wf ist nun mal nicht immer das beste Mittel zum zweck.



Nachtrag : ist 7 Meter Belly nicht internationaler standart bei einer Wf laut Aftmaregelung ? ich glaube schon bzw. bin mir fast sicher alles was darunter ist, ist s
Shortbelly alles was darüber ist Longbelly und muss auch so gekennzeichnet werden.


----------



## Toni1993 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*

ok,ok...
Also sollte ich wenn ich weit werfen will aber trotzdem eine sanfte Ablage einer Trockenfliege erreichrn will am besten eine TT nehmen oder aber eine WF mit einem langen front Taper ?!


----------



## tommig (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!!!
> also ich Fische noch nicht so lange mit der Fliegenrute aber ,wenn ich es Richtig verstanden habe ,will der AGV Furrer nur sagen das DT Schnüre und WF Schnüre auf die ersten Meter wohl gleich sind vom Aufbau her ,bitte korregieren wenn ich falsch liege und das es darum keinen Unterschied macht ob ich eine DT oder eine WF Schnur auf kurze Distanz benutze ?
> Ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt richtig Interpretiert.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> LG Steffen



Steffen, lehne dich zurück und trink ein Schönes Bier :q Genieße einfach, wie sich die Leute hier Ihr Wissen um die Ohren hauen #6
Komm zum Stammtisch nach Gö und frag die Spezis...Auge in Auge bei nem schönen Glas Pils #g


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Äähhmmmm,
> 
> sorry, aber wie ist das zu verstehen |uhoh:#q|uhoh:#q:
> 
> ...



Hallo Freunde, wirklich interessant die Diskusion hier, grenzt ja schon fast an einen Glaubenskrieg.
Hallo Volker, du weisst doch genau dass pi mal Daumen Garnichts geht. Zumindest nicht bei Normierungen

Wie Bungo schon schrieb, wurden  die AFTMA - Gewichte 1961 festgelegt. Zur Erinnerung, vor dieser Normierung machte jeder Fliegerutenhesteller sein eigenes Maß / Gewichtssytem.
Seit dem ist viel Wasser die Bäche hinunter geflossen und man hat weitere Erkenntnisse gewonnen. Nicht zu letzt durch Meinungsaustausch unter den Fliegenfischern.
Es gibt Tabellen wo die 15 Meter Schnurgewicht auf die 9,14 Meter der AFTMA umgerechnet sind.(Wie ich dich einschätze kennst du die auch, oder weißt sie zumindest zu finden.) Was ja auch Sinn macht, da dies die mittlere Wurfweite beim Fischen ist, wie ich ja schon anmerkte. Der Hersteller einer Kurzkeule unter 9,14 Meter muss ja das Gewicht auch passend zur Rutenklasse hin bekommen. 
Um aber nocheimal auf die eigentliche Frage des Fred Eröffners zu kommen.
Wie sich bei aller Meinungsvielfalt heraus kristallisiert ist die Triangel Taper von Lee Wulf der beste Kompromiss, da sie am See gut auf Weite kommt und am Bach sanft ab zu legen ist.
Durch  die lange Keule lassen sich Roll - und Trickwürfe ebenso ausführen wie mit einer DT, was will man mehr? :m
PS. Bei der TT stimmt das angegebene Wurfgewicht nicht, zumindest nicht bei den Schnüren die mir vorliegen. Gut sie sind schon etwas älter, aber man kann die neuen ja mal nachwiegen. Wenn man dazu 15 Meter nimmt und diese dann mit der Umrechnungstebelle auf die AFTMA -Klasse abstimmt abstimmmt, hat man ein Gerät das abgeht wie Schmitts Katze.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WF oder DT ?!*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Äähhmmmm,
> 
> sorry, aber wie ist das zu verstehen |uhoh:#q|uhoh:#q:
> 
> ...



Hallo Freunde, wirklich interessant die Diskusion hier, grenzt ja schon fast an einen Klaubenskrieg.
Hallo Volker, du weisst doch genau dass pi mal Daumen Garnichts geht. Zumindest nicht bei Normierungen

Wie Bungo schon schrieb, wurden  die AFTMA - Gewichte 1961 festgelegt. Zur Erinnerung, vor dieser Normierung machte jeder Fliegerutenhesteller sein eigenes Maß / Gewichtssytem.
Seit dem ist viel Wasser die Bäche hinunter geflossen und man hat weitere Erkenntnisse gewonnen. Nicht zu letzt durch Meinungsaustausch unter den Fliegenfischern.
Es gibt Tabellen wo die 15 Meter Schnurgewicht auf die 9,14 Meter der AFTMA umgerechnet sind.(Wie ich dich einschätze kennst du die auch, oder weißt sie zumindest zu finden.) Was ja auch Sinn macht, da dies die mittlere Wurfweite beim Fischen ist, wie ich ja schon anmerkte. Der Hersteller einer Kurzkeule unter 9,14 Meter muss ja das Gewicht auch passend zur Rutenklasse hin bekommen. 
Um aber nocheimal auf die eigentliche Frage des Fred Eröffners zu kommen.
Wie sich bei aller Meinungsvielfalt heraus kristallisiert ist die Triangel Taper von Lee Wulf der beste Kompromiss, da sie am See gut auf Weite kommt und am Bach sanft ab zu legen ist.
Durch  die lange Keule lassen sich Roll - und Trickwürfe ebenso ausführen wie mit einer DT, was will man mehr? :m


----------

